# Small hive beetle questions?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

The bees are probably using the empty jar as beetle jail. Place a beetle trap in will help with the population.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

What kind of jar feeder are you using? The jar feeders I have seen have a lid with 2 or 3 small holes . Small ants can get into but not hive beetles. Anyway your bees are doing their job by harassing the beetles so they have to hide. Won't be a problem as long as hive stays strong. Keep your hives strong in full sun and no inner covers.


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

will52100 said:


> I'm currently running two out of three feeders on my hives, large mouth mason jars attached to the bottom board and I am noticing a number of small hive beetles in the empty jars when I swap them for full ones. I did an inspection a little over a week ago and didn't see any on the comb. Are the bees herding them into the empty or mostly empty jars? I had left a queen cage in one hive on the bottom and a few days lather the bees had packed it and dumped it into an empty jar. Or should I be concerned and take one feeder off line and use it as a beetle trap? So far every other day or so there sucking a pint and quart mason jar dry. My plan was once they get enough comb built to expand I would uncover the 3rd feeder and use the first one as a SHB trap.
> 
> Thanks


The beetles will go into the jars to access the syrup. If the jars are empty, the bees may be driving them into the holes and corralling them. The fact that you don't see any on the combs implies that they're already working as traps. You said you have two out of three being used as feeders. The third could be a trap (use the one closest to the entrance). You could use two as traps as you don't need more than one jar to feed if you use quart jars like I do. It will take at least a day for the bees to empty it, probably more. That will leave the others as traps.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'll probably do that Jon, I'm only using two jars rite now as the 3rd is blocked off by the divider board, entrance is at one end and they haven't built enough comb yet to move the divider board yet. I may have to feed a little more often, but I think your rite about only using one to feed and one as a trap.

Bkwoodsbees, the feeders are basically open jars on the bottom board with plastic canvas inside so the bees have something to climb on.


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

The one blocked off by the follower board can still be used as a trap because beetles can squeeze around the board and hang out behind it out of reach of the bees.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Ok, hadn't thought of that, thanks!


----------



## Thomas Boyd (Aug 7, 2013)

How small of a hole can a hive beetle enter?

Boyd from Cedar bluff, al.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Not sure, but how are the little $%&^ getting in? The bee's have glued everything up tight except for the entrance holes and I still see them chasing a couple beetles around now and then. So far traps are working well and the bees are strong and maintaining.


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

Glad the traps are working well for you. The beetles will always find a way in. My hives are sealed tight, too, but my traps still end up with lots of beetles.


----------

